# Some more blooms



## JeanLux (Aug 16, 2011)

Fortunately, not all of my plants got a serious sun burn last month (=> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22102 ). 

Here some flowers of the last weeks:

Angraecum magdalenae




Brassavola nodosa




Cattleya forbesii




Cattleya luteola




Cattleya Marjorie Hausermann




Cattleya rex X dowiana aurea (one part still surviving)




Coelogyne Arielle (= ochracea X lawrenceana) , a lovely large flower!




Liparis latifolia




Phalaenopsis bellina




And at last, my absolute fav. SLC Jewel Box 'Scheherazade' opening, 2 spikes with 11 blooms, a deep bordeaux wine coloration!!!!




Enjoy!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these pictures with us Jean.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 16, 2011)

All nice with a couple of gems like C. forbesii. I always like that one! And magdalenae of course.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely pictures! I especially like C. rex X dowiana. Fantastic flowers!


----------



## Wendelin (Aug 16, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Lovely pictures! I especially like C. rex X dowiana. Fantastic flowers!



Definitly!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Hera (Aug 16, 2011)

Mmmmmmm so lovely. I've been developing an interest in catts. I like the forbesii and the luteola.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanx for sharing. I have a couple of big Liparis that I cant get to bloom, any hints.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 16, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for sharing. I have a couple of big Liparis that I cant get to bloom, *any hints*.



Not here : it is a plant I bought with 4 spikes !!! Let's see how I will be able to keep it alive! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh well, good acquisition then!


----------



## Evergreen (Aug 16, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Lovely pictures! I especially like C. rex X dowiana. Fantastic flowers!


All are very nice, but C. rex X dowiana and Ang. magdalenae are my favorite :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice Brassavola!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2011)

I love the orange-lipped Coel.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful blooms, Jean..


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous all!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## myxodex (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful ! and you also have some fragrance going on I guess


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 17, 2011)

myxodex said:


> Beautiful ! and you also have *some fragrance *going on I guess



Yes, especially for the catts and Angr. magdalenae of course!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 20, 2011)

:drool::drool:What a show!!! Woo Hoo! :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 20, 2011)

very nice! I tried growing cattleya luteola under my lights, but had no success. I also had tried putting my brassavola nodosa under bright lights to try and get it to bloom like crazy, and then I read that there are two races, one that likes bright and another likes a bit more shady... my plant clump has turned purple and no flowers  your flowers are nice, though


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 21, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> very nice! I tried growing cattleya luteola under my lights, but had no success. I also had tried putting my brassavola nodosa under bright lights to try and get it to bloom like crazy, and then I read that there are two races, one that likes bright and another likes a bit more shady... my plant clump has turned purple and no flowers  your flowers are nice, though



I have divided my mother brassavola nodosa several times over the last 10 years, and all grow mounted and are flowering for a period of 2 months now; one (potted) did not bloom yet; all get most light possible. So does my luteola; the little plant is coming up with 3 new growths!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice collection, Jean, but the SLC Jewel Box 'Scheherazade' is fantastic!


----------

